# Tribute to the Durability of the Sensation



## LuckyDuck69

delete


----------



## roman

Lmao, that's pretty epic.

BTW, I wouldn't oc your phone after that, that urine probably caused some stress on the electronics and you probably don't want anymore LOL. Might be ok if it survived several coats of urine though.

Never thought I'd be saying those words in a sentence...


----------



## halftonehero

Goo! Get some, son.


----------



## yasin12

Lol this story is epic though i would have preferred if you were pissing on a sgs2 and then let it rot or something


----------



## Phateless

I've heard enough. I'm uninstalling this app from my phone.


----------



## Melvin-ADT

Omfq haha just like my old mytouch 4g that i bricked it and wanted to return to tmo so i lasted like 3 days wetting it cuss the damm phone turned back on no matter how much water.. i even fulled the bath tub and dropped it in with the battery.. and the damm phone tuned back on. It was damm annoying lol.


----------



## Xylane

"|Melvin| said:


> Omfq haha just like my old mytouch 4g that i bricked it and wanted to return to tmo so i lasted like 3 days wetting it cuss the damm phone turned back on no matter how much water.. i even fulled the bath tub and dropped it in with the battery.. and the damm phone tuned back on. It was damm annoying lol.


This happened to me way back when I had a RAZR(dragon tattoo kind) and wanted a MyTouch 1.0 so bad after seeing the G1 that I went swimming with it and even tried running it *accidentally* through the wash. Eventually I took a knife to the battery to make it stop working ^_^

BTW using your Beast ROM v2 on my Sensation and may I say I love it ^_^ are you working with Xboarder56 to make XboarderMOD full aosp?


----------



## Klash

I'm surprised it didnt smell bad :/


----------

